# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Best Amp For Electric Mando

## holdenzdad

Hey,

Just purchased a '66 Fender Super after selling a newer model acoustic only amp...I was shocked at the difference...maybe it's my neophyte ears or worn pickup, but the fender out classes the acoustic by far (the reverb sounds sweetly surreal). Just wondering if anyone else uses vintage amps (pickup or mic) for their mandos,

Steven

----------


## Dave Hicks

I use a Gretsch 5150 (mid 60s) or Fender Blues Jr.

----------


## Christian McKee

Start by going all-tube, and then head whichever direction your ears pull you. I'm playing a modified Fender Pro Jr. right now, and *love* the little thing... I won't ever play through a solid-state amp again except in case of emergency...

Christian

----------


## Perry

I have a 65' Fender Deluxe Reissue...a great amp right out of the box but even better I think with my Tone Tubby Hemp cone speaker!

effects I use (on the rare occasion I even play electric)

Fulldrive II
aNALOG man compressor and chorus
Teese wah

----------


## Jonathan Reinhardt

OK - so let's have a go at that again - a '66 Fender "Super Deluxe"?

----------


## holdenzdad

i wasn't quite thinking too straight while i was typing that and...ah, sorry...just a Super, no Deluxe,...though it sounded good at the time...basically I'm completely new to vintage amps...but they do sound good...thanks for the posts,

Steven

----------


## jmcgann

"Super Reverb" maybe? 4 10" speakers- a dream amp (i hate myself for selling mine- it was a 1966! Had to "make room" in a small apartment!)

I've had good luck w/ electric mando through the Fender Deluxe Reverb, Vibrolux Reverb (both from 1969), Matchless SC-30 ('92). For the real vintage vibe I have a '56 tweed Princeton that sounds like The Real Deal!

----------


## michaell

I use a polytone Mega-Brute, or a Musicman 65 watt 210 (I forget the model number). It does seem like 10 or 8 inch speakers are a little better than 12s.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

I dig my little Bad Cat Mini Cat "boutique" tube amp.
Sea Foam Green.

----------


## Jim Garber

The first time I used a real tube amp it blew me away. I have a great '64 Vibrolux Reverb. I also have a maxi Mouse battery powered amp which sounds surprisingly good for its size. My favorite emando is circa '63 EM200 Florentine.

Jim

----------


## holdenzdad

"Super Reverb" maybe? 4 10" speakers- a dream amp (i hate myself for selling mine- it was a 1966! Had to "make room" in a small apartment!)- 

jmcgann, that's exactly what it is...it's strange how it works well with both the acoustic mics and the P90 type pickups or a humbucker for that matter...wow!!! I've had a couple weeks to play with this thing and I'm sold. Thanks again for the posts!

----------


## PlayerOf8

Very old Vox AC15 w/DigiTech 200 pedal

George

----------


## Bob A

Gotten far away from electric, but an interesting combination is a Gibson 79RVT stereo amp with a t.c. electronics stereo chorus. Aside from an old Ampeg VT22, it's all that I have left. (Yes, I hate myself for selling the blacktop Deluxe Reverb - wouldn't you?)

Tube amps are where it's at.

----------


## Jim Garber

When I was in high school my mom and dad bought me a deluxe reverb. That would have been around 1962 or so. When I went off to college, i said, "never play electric again" and my mom sold it for me getting a $100 or so. Oh well.

Jim

----------


## Sellars

I have a Vox Pathfinder 15, which is a solid state amplifier, but for inhouse use, it is more than enough.

If I would do gigs, or was in a band where the volume really matters I'd use a tube amp, but in my opinion, at very low volumes this isn't really an issue.


(what is more an issue is that my neighbours won't let me play a Vox AC30 tube amp  )

----------


## Lee

If you're going the vintage tube route; bravo! But be careful of odd-ball tubes that might be tough or pricey to obtain. 
After much searching I'm really liking my 5-string Schwab played through a 25-watt 6V6 powered Holland Lobo (with a Celestion Vintage 30 speaker upgrade), or either of the Top Hat 18-watt Club series amps.

----------


## London Al

Nice to see someone else with a Musicman 65 2x 10 combo. I ve been happy with mine since 1990. The best sounding rig I ever borrowed on a big open air festival stage though was a Marshall transistror 100w head with a 4x10.
Superb top end and very wide spread.
At home playing around with lots of FX I use an early 1960s Marshall 50w valve PA head through 2 JBL E110s (alnico)in sealed cabs. I know this set-up is as rare as rocking-horse ####, but I reckon it's about as good as it gets.
Rock on Electric Mandolins everywhere!
Al

----------


## busstopeddy

I am using a Carr Rambler.

This is a small guitar tube amp built here in Pittsboro, NC.

http://www.carramps.com

The amp sounds incredible and only weighs 38 lbs.

I also use this as my guitar amp.

BTW I am playing a Rigel G110.

----------


## Russ(String-Alley)

for my electric endevors I use, a Mesa/Boogie #.50 cal head, 2x12 bottom, and a #mandobird. thats it. #cuts thru real well, just need to back off a tad.
cheers all!
-Russ

----------


## mandocaster

I use a 1983 Marshall JCM800 50 watt 1X12 combo, the kind with a split channel. It is plenty loud un-miced. Around the house I usually use a late 60's Kalamazoo Model 1, a 5 watt 1X10. Tubes rule.

----------


## London Al

Over here in London, England, bands tend to use rehearsal studios where they provide all the gear for you. The one our band goes to has Marshall JCM 800 amps with 4x12s. These things sound great with a 4 string electric mandolin. I always try and keep the amp sounding clean and use pedals for overdrive etc. 

How about this-" you can push a Marshall and make it rock, but you cant pull it back for a bluegrass chop." 

Al

----------


## softshell

I tried going the vintage Fender route but it turns out that the amp I liked the most is the Peavey Classic 30 that I am using now. It is very versatile, two channels, reverb, and very portable.

----------


## Alucard

Just purchased a Vox 15W Tube amp, tried it out on my Fender 52FS and it sounded like butter, so I ended up getting it.

----------


## Sellars

Alucard,

Which amp did you buy? I love Vox amps, but the tube amps (especialy the AC30's) are very expensive.

I was wondering how those valvetronix amps would sound.

Roel

----------


## Alucard

It was a 15W Valvetronix (AD15VT.) Pretty amazing clean sound when set properly, excellent effects, and overall just a good experience. It's not a full tube amp, but it has a tube preamp I believe... which is usually the safest way to go.

----------


## Sellars

How does it hold on a low volume? It is often said that tube amps sound at their best at high volumes?

are you also using effects?

----------


## Christian McKee

Mine (Fender Pro Jr.) sounds great at low volumes, clean, crisp, warm, everything I could want from an amp. Then I get to crank it and hear the drive sound... Its bliss.

Christian

----------


## Alucard

I didn't listen to it on low volumes, because it was an acoustic-electric. When I played on low volumes, I heard the instrument over the amp.

----------


## Karl

I've been using a Line6 Flextone combo for my Rigel. I don't use too many of the onboard effects on it though. I have a separate board with the Line 6 floorboard controller, a Korg DT-10 tuner, Morley volume, George Dennis wah, and Visual Sound H20.
For a few gigs I also split my buddy's Gibson Super Goldtone halfstack, which gave a great range of tones. Of course, all that tone came a heavy weight...

----------


## mandroid

A 60s Fender vibro champ #8 watts of tone. 
 original #3.5 ohm spealer. 

Its for sale , I see #a spotless one for $600 on mand bros, site , Ill take half that, [a bit of rust,on the top bars and a dusty grillecloth]. &gt;all new fender tubes&lt;
 #even ship , lower 48,
 somebody oughta get some use out of it..

(mostly use the DSP stomp box and PA away , monitor/mixer at home. (with headphones for my neighbors))

----------


## smilnJackB

I have a Crate Acoustic anp, their biggest one. Bought on E-bay cheap. It works well for mando or acoustic guitar AND for vocals. Interesting discovery: I hooked my mando to a 'Blues Driver' pedal and Hoo Haw, I sound almost like Jimmy Hendrix! Jack

----------


## beanbass

At home I use a Champ; on the gig I use a Princeton Reverb II. I love the 6V6 tubes.

----------


## Dave Hicks

Princeton Reverb II, huh? I'm thinking of picking one up. How do you like the drive channel?

----------


## plunkett5

I use a Fender Princeton Reverb. I've used it for 34 years. It sounds warm and clean and is louder than acoustic drums sets. A great all around amp. I've done countless gigs using the mono split imputs for vocal and instrument (mando/guitar). I've seen them for sale at pretty low prices. Just my experience, for what it's worth.

----------


## Lee

Dave Hicks, I have a Fender Deluxe Reverb II. The distortion channel is not at all like a vintage sounding amp. #These were early eighties amps designed by Paul Rivera and they have a grungy brittle sort of pre-amp tube distortion tone to them. Go over to www.fenderforum.com for lots of amp chat.

----------


## Dave Hicks

Thanks, Lee - I poked around at Harmony Central, fenderforum and the Telecaster Discussion page, too. #I did buy the Princeton - I really like the clean and it has great reverb (better in both regards than the Blues Jr that has been my main amp for a while). #Also, being point to point wired, it should be comparatively easy to modify or get repaired if need be.

I agree about the boost "channel". #It sounds OK, and I might use it when playing at a jam just for the convenience of not needing to carry along a pedal, but I don't like it all that much when practicing or recording. #I tried a dirt pedal (Marshall BB II) into the clean channel, and thought that sounded better.

D.H.

----------


## Lee

Dave, my amp dude says the II-series are great for doing mods, especially on the distortion channel. Plus, a speaker upgrade works wonders.

----------


## Dave Hicks

What speaker change have you done? I've seen some recommendations at Andrew Waugh's PRII site, but haven't really checked it out any further.

http://www.geocities.com/princerev2/

----------


## Lee

I tried but haven't liked the Eminence Legend. My fave is the Celestion Vintage 30. The other celestions have weird tubby undertones or brittle highs. I haven't played any Webers. Stock Fender speakers are just itchin' for an improvement.

----------


## nobleheart

For some extra fun I tinker with a Fender VibroChamp; kind of a beach boys sound for electric mando.

----------


## jmkatcher

I just bought a Peavey Delta Blues amp off of eBay. It sounds gorgeous, especially when cranked up, but I have a question:

Occasionally when I really drive it, I hear this sort of dull thud which is very different from distortion. Anyone have an idea what this could be? I don't know what the age of the tubes is, so could this be a replacement thing? Other than this, there are no other artifacts...

Thanks in advance,

----------


## Dave Hicks

Yes, that could be a bad tube. Preamp tubes can be replaced just by making the switch, power tubes probably need a tech to make sure they're biased correctly.

----------


## Christian McKee

I know that here in Portland, Oregon, I can buy a set of matched power tubes from at least one store. When replacing them, see if you can't find a place that does lots of business in old tube amps, and you may very well be able to buy a matched set, then pop them in yourself. 

Christian

----------


## Lee

Even if the tubes are a matched set the amp may need biasing. There's a lot of good amp advice at www.fenderforum.com and go to the Amp Mods and Repairs forum.

----------


## jmkatcher

Thanks! I ordered a matched set of JJ EL84s from TubeDepot. The amp is fixed bias, and I'm told the JJs work well in it so it should just be plug and play.

----------


## mandogrouch

OK, a more fundemental question for you folks; is it really better for accoustic instruments to go with a solid state or tube amp? I know all about tube amps for electric instruments and I have my own tube rigs as I play blues harp in my other life, so I'm talking about accoustic instruments here. The reason I ask is that I see that many of the amps that are made for accoustic instruments (some of the Crates for example) are solid state. I have a solid state Princeton that I run two accoustic mandos into and it sounds nice with an AKG pickup through a DI. So, this is more of a curiosity; I don't want to get into a tube discussion, believe me I get enough of that in the harp world. Thanks,
'grouch

----------


## peterbc

I too have a Vox Pathfinder 15. It sounds good to my ears with my mandobird, and it's a nice cheap combination!

----------


## jmkatcher

I have one (Vox Pathfinder 15) as well. It's a really warm transistor amp, if anyone is looking for something nice that's cheap.

----------


## mandroid

listened to l r baggs pickup in a classical guitar thru an AER alpha, small [10" cube]
http://www.elderly.com/new_instruments/items/AER1A.htm.
nice natural tone, he said it goes in the overhead in the airplane, a carry on amp.
problem: expensive .

----------


## Lee

Mandogrouch,
I'm not electrically oriented but I believe the signal coming off a piezo transducer (as opposed to the signal coming off a magnetic pick-up) needs to be "modified" somewhat before entering a typical guitar tube-amp. It's not just frequency equalization but also impedance and gawd-knows-what-else. Again, I highly recommend www.fenderforum.com for authoritative answers/solutions to any amp question, acoustic or electric.

----------


## Blueglass

Tell me more about these vox valvetronix and the mandolin. I was just thinking about these very amps and plugging my mandolin through one. Has anyone compared between a 15W and a 30W or a ten inch speaker and a 8 inch speaker?

----------


## Gina Le Faux

I use a Vox AC15 and I also use a Trace Elliot Acoustic amp. I like the AC15 best as it's a warmer sound than my Trace Elliot.
Gina

----------


## Elliot Luber

These are acoustic amps, not designed for a solid body electric. They do sound good with hollow-bodied instruments.

The Valvetronics digitally reproduces the sound of a number of classic amplifiers, thus its a digital modeling amp, but it's really solid state. I was thinking about the Valvetronix 30watt myself, but I'm also wondering if I should find something with smaller speakers. I'd buy a Lunchbox, but I think it's overkill and limited in the sound contour and effects.

----------


## SHORTY

I'm no pro by a long shot but I use a Fender Twinn Reverb with my J.Mann solid 8-string Custom. Just remember to turn it on a low volume to save your home windows, ha.

----------


## jdchapman

The new one?  Agreed.  I tried the Epiphone and the Fender Champ in more or less the same category, and they were fine, but the Vox is fuller.  Breaks up fast and well, and it's full and growly and sizzly.  Sounds great with old Kay/Harmony pickups.

----------


## jdchapman

Sorry, responded to an earlier post--I meant the new Vox combo tube amp.  The digital ones are fine, I guess.  Depends what you want to do.  I play electric, I wanna sound rocknroll.

----------


## Tom Wright

Carried a Twin Reverb in the 70's, a Boogie combo more recently. Now I use a cheap class D amp, a Crate PowerBlock. 150 watts in 4 1/2 pounds, for about a hundred bucks. Not a pretty sound inherently, but a Boss GE-7 handles that issue fine. Played through a neodynium Celestion Vintage 12" in a minimal open-back box, on floor and tilted up. When going through an AnalogMan Sonic Distortion it sounds like Santana, or Scofield, or Jimi, as needed. Total weight about 15 lbs. including pedals. Performed with this rig a number of times with my electric viola, also. Very loud.

----------


## rsgars

Fender Pro Junior.  Plain, simple, sweet tube tone.

----------


## Elliot Luber

I was going to suggest the 30-watt Valvetronics, but the 15 is essentially the same thing. That's what I'm looking at for myself. Just bought an emando.

----------


## Brad Weiss

I'm happy with my Vox VT15.

----------


## Ronny

I play Irish Music & Rock through my Orange Crush 15R, and it's sound good with my emando...
(low gain and very little overdrive for Irish music).
I can't play without the built-in reverb now !

----------


## Ben Milne

I use a Blackstar HT-5 ministack and am yet to be dissatisfied with it for Rock mando...

I haven't yet take on on any parrot haired muppets playing drumkits but is a great sounding little dual stage low wattage valve amp.

the 2x 10" cabinets really rounds out some great bottom end I think it sounds much better than he combo or even just using 1 cab. 
 Have also recorded rock guitar using it driving a 4x12 cab with great results


 the orange crush 15 looks like a pretty good for a grunty little combo...

----------


## david blair

I'd like to hear more about Mesa amps? 
Those Carr amps look real nice too.
I have an old Dean Markley K-50 and a Roland Jazz-120. The Roland has awesome reverb settings, and works well with a Schertler on the mic/XLR plug. 
The Dean Markley works perfectly for piezo pickups.

----------


## djweiss

I just switched from a Blues Jr to an older MusicMan RD110.  Sounds much better for my Schwab...

----------


## Jim Bevan

On tour, I use an Orange Tiny Terror with the Jules Potter and the Mercury Magnetics Holy Terror mods (minus the Mercury input transformer -- I need voltage switching capabilities), through a Bob Fusco small-as-possible cab with Celestion Blue. Best sound I've had.

Waiting at home, however, is a new Bob Fusco small-as-possible combo, with the innards of a Dr. Z Carmen Ghia head and a Celestion Blue. Should be interesting...

----------


## TonyEarth

what about practice/portable amps? which is better for electric mando?

----------


## Jim Bevan

I don't have an endorsement,  :Smile:  but I love that little Orange Micro thing, with the built-in tuner.

----------


## Elliot Luber

A few thoughts.

The term "best" is problematic to me. If you're touring stadiums "best" may truly have no boundaries in terms of price, but if you're struggling to afford things and get into the electric game "best" may mean "for the money."  If you can shell out for an Orange that's great. If you can't that's another story. As the OP just said best, I guess you're right to suggest the more "esoteric" brands.

I would look at a number of threads on this subject on the Four and Five String Electric Mandolins section. Some say that an eight or 10-inch speaker is better at reproducing the mandolin's sound than the traditional 12-inch speakers. Of course others disagree. Myself I'm a big fan of Tube amps and I played an Ampeg 50-watt 2x12 amp for many years with my guitar, but the Valvetronix is a newfangled digital modeling amp, which I believe uses a tube in the preamp section but then uses digital technology to (in my view) accurately recreate the sounds of a good many other popular amps and the popular effect settings of some key guitarists. I haven't tried it with my new emando yet, but I will before I buy one.  Yeah. I'd love an Orange stack, but...

----------


## mcasey

Fender Hot Rod Deluxe.  I use it with my MANN EM-5.  Sounds great!!

----------


## rico mando

oh man i have played this amp wish i ha money to buy itwww.usedvictoria.com/classified-ad/1965-Fender-Bandmaster-Piggyback-Amp_12790308

----------


## Ben Milne

I just got an elcheapo orange crush 12 which us lunchbox sized for portability...  not to bad for what i want it for and although it is orange it is actually black.

Nuthing compared to my HT-5 of course but the best for into to backyards for jams etc

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

I just picked up a new Laney LX 65R for under $200 at Guitars of Pikesville.  The clean channel takes my Rigel/Fishman preamp nicely and it sounds great.  Then I take my solid body Jerman and plug it in dirty and enjoy how dirty the reverb can be.  By the way, take a look at the Laney A1 http://www.laney.co.uk/show_prod.php?prod=a1 if you are looking for a serious acoustic amp.  I hear that the US distributor dropped them, so if they are taking up space somewhere, maybe you can get a good deal.  NFI, btw.

----------


## Perry

I posted to this thread way back. These days I have a Carr Rambler. Sweet tube amp with great musical overtones. Gotta admit that being a electric guitar player from way back I now think that an electric mandolin is a hard road to travel. I'd rather just pick up an electric guitar.

----------


## Charlieshafer

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Egnater-...24-i1423761.gcCheck out the Egnator Rebel in addition to the other fine suggestions here. This link is to the "Guitar Center" page which I used just so you can see street prices and such. Obviously, there's no commercial interest and I don't care if anyone ever shops there, but there's the info. As a practice amp, you can switch it down to 1 amp so you won't bother anyone else, and it's got that great tube sound because, well, it's a tube amp. I like it as it's less than $600 bucks by a little, which still may be more than you want to spend, and everyone I know who has one loves it.

----------


## Elliot Luber

I love Egnater amps, but "less than $600" for a 20 watt head with no speakers is a waste of money in my personal opinion. If you can light your cigar with a $100 bill, it might be okay.

----------


## Ben Milne

That Rebel 20 looks fantastic.... 

AAS attack!!!



UPDATE::     ouch

for $550 that is a scream from where i stand.

----------


## Charlieshafer

> That Rebel 20 looks fantastic.... 
> 
> AAS attack!!!
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE::     ouch
> 
> for $550 that is a scream from where i stand.


WOW! Check out that mark-up for Australia. I'm sure a lot is shipping, but Woah, Nelly!!

----------


## Elliot Luber

$500 is a lot of money for a 20-watt amplifier with no speaker. $1,599 is just ludicrous.

----------


## Jim Nollman

I've been using a Fishman Loudbox acoustic amp for about a year with my Godin A8. This is mostly for dense acoustic music (contra dances etc) which i play with 4 other instruments. i think that new, it cost about $450. Things I particularly like about it include the fact that it weighs just 25 pounds, has enough power for any situation I've ever found myself in, also includes a mic input, doesn't add any "coloring" unless I want it to, has a mute switch for tuning, it has the right amount of worthy effects, and a output to connect it into a sound board. Most notably, it's one of the few amps I've ever used that doesn't seem to put all its electronic emphasis on reinforcing the usual guitar midrange.

----------


## Perry

> $500 is a lot of money for a 20-watt amplifier with no speaker. $1,599 is just ludicrous.


How about $2,300 for a 22 watt Carr Rambler!!

When I look at the title of this thread I'm thinking electric mandolins with electric guitar type pick-ups. For that a tube amp can't be beat IMHO. I've owned many tube  amps many of them high end. What you start to receive with a boutique amp is dead quiet operation, reliability and a 3D sound and musical sounding overtones. The amp becomes more of an instrument then simply a speaker. Also the reverb units are usually far superior on a high end amp.

I had an older Matchless Lightning in green tolex that I sold that is probably the single most regrettable equipment sale I have ever made. That was also a very sweet amp. About $1500 in 1994.

----------


## Elliot Luber

> How about $2,300 for a 22 watt Carr Rambler!!


I understand a professional buying a high-end "esoteric" amp. I understand that many acoustic players like low-power amplifiers. I just think someone's making a lot of money off something limited by the laws of physics and not influenced too much by workman skills -- unlike, say, a carved mandolin. I don't know that something you play LOUD needs to be unreasonably quiet. Hey, if you can afford it, more power to you! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Christian McKee

> ...I just think someone's making a lot of money off something limited by the laws of physics and not influenced too much by workman skills -- unlike, say, a carved mandolin....


Heh - I'll be sure not to pass this on to the amp techs I know.  Like any thing with serious devotees, we're talking about fine distinctions that begin to make a real difference to the obsessive user (read: musician.)  I know as many electric guitar tone freaks who wouldn't hear much difference between a decent Kentucky and a truly great mandolin as I do acoustic players who can't hear the difference between a strat and an LP.  To me, this is the same thing taken to the nth degree.  

I have a friend who always jokingly tells me not to play his Two Rock Amethyst "unless you want to spend five thousand dollars."  So far, I haven't played it...

----------


## Elliot Luber

If you hear a big enough difference, I say go for it.

----------

